

Ask HN: Why aren't the big tech sites discussing #eG8? - nextparadigms

Is it just me or is it odd that none of the big tech sites (except Arstechnica and Techdirt) are discussing eG8? I can't believe there's no story for Techcrunch, Gigaom, Gizmodo and even Engadget to write about in any of these days. Isn't this kind of a matter of life and death for the Internet?<p>I think they should take more responsibility in defending the environment in which they were built, or at least weigh in on the issue.
======
mdariani
as long as there is no decision made by policians which will affect ordinary
internet users, entrepreneurs and investors nobody cares. but of course you
are right. there should be much more engagement right now to prevent negative
decisions made by politicians in the future, who care more about elections and
votes to get reelected #sarkozy

~~~
phlux
> _as long as there is no decision made by politicians which will affect
> ordinary internet users, entrepreneurs and investors nobody cares._

The ironic thing is that, if they think nobody is paying attention/cares --
that is precisely when they will feel empowered to make decisions.

~~~
mdariani
exactly!

------
d0ne
I find it more odd that the EFF founder wasn't mentioned as a "world's most
powerful internet and media bosses" even though he was included to speak on
equal terms.

<http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-13513958>

[http://www.dw-
world.de/dw/article/0,,15099686,00.html?maca=e...](http://www.dw-
world.de/dw/article/0,,15099686,00.html?maca=en-rss-en-all-1573-rdf)

------
JoachimSchipper
This is not #twitter, you don't need #tags.

